# RR: 131. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"



## Trout

*1.	Pavel Haas Quartet	(2010)










2.	Talich Quartet	(1976)










3.	Hagen Quartet	(1986)










4.	Smetana Quartet	(1966)










5.	Panocha Quartet	(1994)










6.	Emerson String Quartet	(1984)










7.	Pražák Quartet	(1998)










8.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1989)










9.	Prague String Quartet	(1973)










10.	Vlach Quartet Prague	(1995)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Pavel Haas Quartet	(2010)
2.	Talich Quartet	(1976)
3.	Hagen Quartet	(1986)
4.	Smetana Quartet	(1966)
5.	Panocha Quartet	(1994)
6.	Emerson String Quartet	(1984)
7.	Pražák Quartet	(1998)
8.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1989)
9.	Prague String Quartet	(1973)
10.	Vlach Quartet Prague	(1995)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## Blancrocher

Somewhat surprised not to see the Stamitz Quartet in here, though as your list shows the standard for this work is high. I'd need to do some re-listening to be confident, in any case. I'm mentioning them mostly because they have not only a good complete set of Dvorak but also a big box containing the SQs of Dvorak, Smetana, Janacek, and--the sleeper among the set--Martinu. So many forgotten gems in that latter composer's oeuvre.


----------



## Trout

Yes, I digitally purchased that box of Czech quartets from Brilliant not too long ago (for $9, what a bargain!). I've hardly gone through any of it, but I have listened to the Stamitz's pleasant performance of the American quartet. It's more of a saunter when compared to other, higher-voltage performances, but still delightful nevertheless. Unfortunately I do have to leave out many good performances on basically all these lists; in this case, the Stamitz, Janacek, Italian, Lindsay, and Guarneri quartets are all worthy honorable mentions.

And thanks for reminding me that the Martinu cycle was included in the box too. I'll make that one of my next listening projects to tackle.


----------



## Quartetfore

At one time I thought that the Haas recording was the best, but after many a hearing I find it a bit rough. I will sy that the cello part as played is the best I have ever heard.


----------

